# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τα Ζεβράκια μου....αλλά τι φύλο είναι?

## ponak21

Καλήσπερα.Για αλλή μια φορά μπράβο γιατι εχεί γίνει πολύ καλή δουλειά στο φόρουμ.Η απορία μου είναι η εξής, πριν 1 μήνα απόκτησα αυτά τα 2 υπεροχα παραδείσια.Το 1 το νόμιζα θηλυκο....μέτα από έρευνα που έκανα τις τελευταιές μέρες έχω αρχίσει να έχω αμφιβολίες.Ενώ και τα 2 βγάζουν διαφορετικο ήχο και είναι διαφορέτικα, μάλιστα το ένα δεν έχει πορτοκάλι μάγουλο (οπως έχουν τα αρσενικά) και αυτό ήταν που με κάνει να απορώ, μπορεί να είναι αρσενικό;Ενω παίζουν συνέχεια μάζι,ειναί δίπλα-δίπλα συνέχεια, βοηθάει το ένα το άλλο (το καθαρίζει, ταίζει κλπ) παρολαυτά δεν μπορω να καταλάβω.Το λευκό οταν γενικα πλησιαζω το κλούβι τρόμαζει πιο πολυ και εχεί μια νευρικότητα και παει πέρα δωθε.Ανεβαζώ και μία φωτογραφία να δειτέ και να μου πείτε λιγάκι την άποψη σας.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.   :Love0040: 

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πάνο καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας!

Η φωτογραφία που έβαλες δεν φαίνεται, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ
θα σε βοηθήσει στο ανέβασμα!  :Happy: 

Τι θα έλεγες να μας πεις 2 λόγια για τον εαυτό σου για να σε γνωρίσουμε καλύτερα?
Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε

----------


## daras

το χρωμα του ραμφους στο λευκοτερο ειναι ανοιχτο σχετικα, καιτ που θα παρεπεμπε σε θηλυκο...αλλα μπορει να ειναι και θεμα φωτισμου-φωτο. βλεπω απο τις ραβδωσεις στο στηθος που διαθετουν και τα 2 οτι εχεις 2 αρσενικα. δε γνωριζω αν μπορουν να υπαρξουν ραβδωσεις σε θηλυκα....

----------


## ponak21

Αυτό έιναι που και μένα με κάνει να απορώ, αν και οι ραβδώσεις είναι αριστέρα και δέξια μονο.Υποθέτω μήπως ειναι το είδος διαφορετικό....

----------


## tarirs

το λευκο ειναι θυληκο και το πισω το παρδαλε αρσενικο...

----------


## ria

ειναι μεταλλαξη pied δηλαδη παρδαλο γι αυτο και η απουσια των κοκκινων μαγουλων..οπως ειπε και ο πανος και μενα αυτες οι ραβδωσεις με παρεπεμψαν σε αρσενικο..δοκιμασες μηπως να βαλεις φωλια να δεις την συμπεριφορα τους???? ο ηχος δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι ιδιος σε 2 αρσενικα το πιο πιθανο μαλιστα ειναι να εχει διαφορες στους τονους και την συχνοτητα!!!
επισης το συγκεκριμενο φαινεται για penguin λογω ραμφους!!!!!
ριξε μια ματια και στο παρακατω αρθρακι για τα ζεμπρα και τους χρωματισμους τους:  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

----------


## daras

οι ραβδωσεις δεν ειναι  "πληρεις" γιατι το πουλι σου ειναι pied.
φιλε tarirs, γνωριζεις οτι μπορουν να υπαρξουν θηλυκα με ραβδωσεις?? με ενδιαφερει το θεμα...και μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει ποτε ραβδωσεις σε θηλυκα...

----------


## tarirs

> οι ραβδωσεις δεν ειναι  "πληρεις" γιατι το πουλι σου ειναι pied.
> φιλε tarirs, γνωριζεις οτι μπορουν να υπαρξουν θηλυκα με ραβδωσεις?? με ενδιαφερει το θεμα...και μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει ποτε ραβδωσεις σε θηλυκα...


ετσι ακριβως το ιδιο με τις ραβδωσεις ηταν ο συγχωρεμενος ο δικος μου που ηταν αρσενικο...αλλα ασχετο με αυτο δεν κανω συγκριση...επιμενω για αρσενικο

----------


## ponak21

Το διάβασα αυτό το αρθρό με τα είδη, απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι το κεφαλι του είναι πιο μικροκαμώμενο απο του αρσένικού.Φώλια έχω βάλει, ακόμα δεν έχω δει γενίκα να την χρησιμοποιήσουν ή να μπουν μέσα.Μου εκάνε εντυπωση που παρατηρησα για 2-3 μερες κοιμοντουσαν μέσα στην αυγοθήκη(το ενα πανω στο αλλό).Προσπαθω γένικα να δω συμπεριφορα τους για να καταλαβω.

----------


## ponak21

αν λοιπον είναι αρσενικό και το 2, μπορώ να προσθέσω στην παρέα τους και 1 θηλυκιά?

----------


## ria

πολλες φορες τα ζεμπρα ειναι φιλικα και συντροφικα και προς του ιδιου φυλλου!!!!!!!! το οτι ειναι μικροσωμο μπορει να ειναι μικρο σε ηλικια ή επισης το αλλο να εχει μεγεθος εκθεσικου που ειναι πολυ μεγαλα ή ακομη να ειναι και απλα μεγαλοσωμο και το μετρο συγκρισης σου να μην ειναι το ιδιο!!!!!!! παρατηρησε λιγο ακομη συμπεριφορες δωσε υλικο για φωλια και δωσε περισσοτερες ωρες φως αν τα εχεις εσωτερικα καθως και αυγο!!!!! τα εχεις 1 μηνα απ οτι βλεπω..εχεις δει αν τα πουλακια εχουν δαχτυλιδι ωστε να προσδιορισουμε την ηλικια τους ισως ..εχε υπομονη μεχρι να σε συνηθησουν και ολα θα παρουν το δρομο τους!!!!!!

----------


## ria

> αν λοιπον είναι αρσενικό και το 2, μπορώ να προσθέσω στην παρέα τους και 1 θηλυκιά?



θα σου ελεγα για αρχη να παρεις ενα θυληκο και να το αφησεις να διαλεξει πιο αρσενικο θελει εκεινη!!!!! μολις βγει το ζευγαρι θα σου ελεγα να τα χωρισεις και να παρεις και ενα ταιρι στο αλλο!!!!!!!..το καλοκαιρι δεν εχουν θεμα να ειναι και τα 4 μαζι σε μια ευρυχωρη κλουβα..αλλα θα σου προτεινα στις περιοδους αναπαραγωγης να ειναι τα ζευγαρια ξεχωριστα για να μην υπαρξουν τυχον διαμαχες!!!!!!

----------


## ponak21

το αρσενικο είχε δαχτυλίδι (μπλε), το αλλό δεν είχε αλλά μου αρέσε παρα πολυ.Και μάλιστα τα πηρά την μέρα τα έφεραν στο pet shop.Δεν ηξέρε η πωλήτρια εκείνη την στιγμή πολλα για να μου πει.Αυγο τους εβαλα, εφαγαν πολυ λιγο.Ξαναεβαλα 2-3 φορες και δεν το πειραξαν καθολου.Αυτο που λατρευουν είναι το κεχρι σε τσαμπι.Κανουν διαφορετικο ήχο εντονο θα λέγα, αλλα δεν εχει τυχει ξανα να είχα ζεβρακια..Είχα μαλιστα και μια απορία,στα ποδαρακια του στα τελειωματα σε 2 σημεια εχει ενα σκληρο υλικο, προσπαθησα να το αφαιρεσω απαλα,αλλα ειναι σκληρο- δεν ειναι κουτσουλιά-το είχε απο οταν το πηρα, και δεν ξέραν ουτε τα παιδια εκει.Απλα μου είπαν αν δεν φυγει και θελω να το παω να μου το αλλαξουν.Οταν ρωτησα σε αλλα πετ σοπ μου λεγαν περι ποδαγρας.Στην αναζητηση που βρήκα στο ιντερνετ θυμιζει ποιο πολυ για kwik stop αλλα ποιος ο λογος να του είχαν βαλει?Το θέμα ειναι οτι γενικα τρομάζει πολυ ευκολα σε σχέση με το αλλο που είναι πιο ηρεμο οταν θα πλησιασω,και μου αρεσει για αυτο δεν το πηγα πισω.

----------


## ria

θα σου ελεγα καποια στιγμη να μας βαλεις μια φωτο για το ποδι του μικρου!!!!! να δουμε περι τινος προκειται!!! γενικα το κεχρι ειναι καλο και θρεπτικο και Αγχολυτικο για τα παραδεισια καθως θελουν να ασχολουνται συνεχεια με κατι και το βρισκουν και σαν παιχνιδι μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιεις πολυ συχνα!!!!!  το αυγο θα δοκιμασεις πολλα μεχρι να δεις τι τους αρεσει υπαρχουν πολλες αυγοτροφες που μπορεις να φτιαξεις μονος σου αλλα και πολυ καλες του εμποριου..θα δοκιμασεις καποιες μεχρι να δεις τι τους αρεσει!!!!!! ειναι ομορφο πουλακι και καλα εκανες και δεν το αλλαξες!!!!!!!βαλε μας οταν μπορεσεις μια φωτο με το ποδαρακι του να δουμε τι ειναι να σε κατατοπισουμε λιγο καλυτερα αν θες..

----------


## ponak21

να τι εννοώ.....

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## ponak21

Τους πήρα λοιπον RIA  σημερα 1 θηλυκια και έγινε πανηγυρι μεσα στο κλουβι...ναι και τα 2 αρσενικα είναι looool !!!!!!!

----------


## ria

πανο προσεχε τις πρωτες μερες μην υπαρχουν ασχημες εξελιξεις και εντονοι τσακωμοι ποιος θα πρωτοπαρει το κοριτσι!! θα ελεγα να εφαρμοζες καραντινα πρωτα ωστε να μην μεταφερθουν τυχον ασθενειες στα παλια πουλακια!!!!!για το θεμα με τα ποδια θα ελεγα να βρεξεις ενα βαμβακι με χλιαρο νερο και να προσπαθησεις να τα αφαιρεσεις γιατι σιγουρα θα το ενοχλουν!!!!!

----------


## annouk313

Πανο να σου ζησει η μικρη ειναι ομορφουλα!!εχω την αισθηση οτι αυτα στα ποδαρακια της ειναι κουτσουλιες κολλημενες επειδη στα πετ σοπ ολο πανε και τσιμπολογανε απο κατω.θα προτεινα να βαλεις μια μπανιερα ωστε να  μπει μεσα και να πλυθει η ιδια.με νερο βρυσης σε κανονικη θερμοκρασι(οχι ζεστο) και βεβαια μετα να μηντην εχεις σε ρευματα και αρπαξει κανα κρυωμα.εαν δε φυγουν η δεν καλυτερεψουν με το μπανακι ισως ειναι καμια ασθενεια,χωρις να παιρνω ορκο  βεβαια και χωρις να θελω να σε αγχωσω(καπου το εχω ξαναδει αυτο το ποδι αλλα δε θυμαμαι αν ειναι κατι κακο η οχι).ξεκινα με το μπανακι κ βλεπουμε.

γερη να ειναι!!

----------


## ponak21

ευχαριστώ πολυ, έκανα αυτο που μου είπε η ria με βαμβάκι και χλιαρό νέρακι και έφυγαν.μάλιστα είναι αρσένικος και έκανα κάποιες αλλάγες.τους πήρα 2 θηλύκα, αγόρασα χτες και μία ζευγαρώστρα, εβγαλα το χώρισμα στην μέση και τα έβαλα όλα μάζι.πέρα το οτι έχω ξετρέλαθει που τα βλέπω, τι παιχνίδι κάνουν, εχουν και άνεση να πέτανε τώρα, οπως επίσης και έιναι πιο εύκολη η χρήση της κούνιας που τους έχω βάλει τώρα.Εχω βάλει και 2 φώλιες αν θελήσουν να ζευγαρώσουν.Το πρώτο τους βράδυ ολά μαζι στο νέο κλούβι ήταν απίστευτο.Σε μια πατηθρα στην σείρα και τα 4, τα δυο αρσενικα στις άκρες και τα θηλύκα στο κέντρό.είναι όλα τα λέφτα .....

----------


## ria

πανο μπραβο για την κινηση που εκανες να τους παρεις και 2 θυληκα παρεα θα τα χαρεις και εσυ αλλα και αυτα!!!!!!!!!! περιμενουμε και φωτο οποτε μπορεσεις!!!!!!!

----------


## ponak21

Να λοιπον όλα μάζι ....   :Jumping0045: 

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## ria

πανο πανεμορφα τα μωρα σου!!!!!!!!!! το ενα θυληκο με την καφε ουρα (που ειναι μπροστα μπροστα)εχει γονιδια orange brested δηλαδη πορτοκαλι στηθος ....πολυ ωραια μεταλλαξη...το αλλο θυληκο που εχει και ασπρο και ειναι πιο σκουρο καφε ειναι pied ..πολυ ομορφα πουλια θα εχεις πολυ ωραιους απογονους αν τα ζευγαρωσεις!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ponak21

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις πλήροφοριές...Από οτι έχω δει εχουν ξεχωρίσει και τα ζευγάρια χώρις να λεω πολλά λογια...το λευκό θηλυκο ειναι όλο δίπλα στο λευκό αρσενικο και το καφε θηλυκο με το αλλον.Εχω βάλει και 2 φωλιες μέσα για να μην έχουν και προβλημα, οταν θελησουν να ζευγαρώσουν.Πιστευω να συνεχιστει η συμβιώση τους ήρεμα!!!  :Youpi:

----------


## ria

απλα εχε το νου σου αν τυχον εχεις τσακωμους....καμια φορα συμβαινει στα ζεμπρα..βαλε ενα χωρισμα στην μεση..συνηθως το προβλημα εντοπιζεται στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης!!!!!!!

----------


## annouk313

Πανο πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια σου!!χαιρομαι που καθαρισαν και τα ποδαρακια.

αποτι καταλαβαινω απο αυτα που ξερω,πρεπει ναναι 2 θηλυκα και 2 αρσενικα.το δεξι πουλακι με τα μαγουλα ειναι στανταρ αρσενικο και εχω την αισθηση οτι το πισω αριστερα το γκριζοασπρο ειναι και αυτο αρσενικο.
και τα αλλα 2 τα μικρα φαινονται για θηλυκες κουκλες.

πιστευω απο τη στιγμη που ειναι σε ζευγαρακια και επειδη εχεις και 2 φωλιες να μην εχουν θεμα συμβιωσης.δεν ειχα ποτε 2 ζευγαρακια βεβαια για να μιλησω με προσωπικη εμπειρια.
εσυ αφησε τα ως εχουν παντως και να τα παρατηρεις ανα διαστηματα.εαν εντοπισεις τσακωμους, ξεπουπουλιασματα κτλ. τοτε κατι δε θα πηγαινει καλα και θα πρεπει να τα χωρισεις.

ευχομαι καλη διαμονη!

----------


## ponak21

Λοιπον απο χτες εχω παρατηρησει κατι.Στο ενα ζευγαρι φτιαχνει ο αρσενικος φωλια,παιρνει νήμα και βαζει μεσα στην φωλια.Στο  δευτερο ζευγαρι η θηλυκια μπαινει μεσα στην αλλη φωλια χωρις να εχει ξεκινησει ακόμα να μαζευει νημα ή να κανει καποια κίνηση ο αρσενικος ο αλλος.Αυτο σημαινει οτι πανε κατα σειρα?Και γενικα αυτο ειναι καλο, κοντα 5-6 μερες μαζι και ξεκινησαν να κανουν φωλιτσα?Εχω κοκκαλο σουπιας μεσα,εχω λιγο pick block και περα απο την τροφη,το κεχρι εχω και κιτρινη βιταμινη που λεμε.Πιστευω να ειναι οκ και να μην χρειαζεται να προσθεσω κατι αλλο.Γιατι γενικα διαβαζω για αυγο...οταν ειχα βαλει δεν το ειχαν πειραξει...σε σχεση με τα καναρινια μου που το λατρευουν.

----------


## vicky_ath

Πάνο η κίτρινη "βιταμίνη" που τους έχεις δεν προσφέρει τίποτα, ίσα ίσα κάνει κακό στην υγεία τους, αφού μόνο περιττή ζάχαρη έχει...
Αν θέλεις να δώσεις πραγματικές βιταμίνες στα πουλάκια σου, πρόσφερε τους ποικιλία φρούτων και λαχανικών. Διαφορετικά αν δεν τα τρώνε δώσε κάποιο συμπλήρωμα, όπως το Ferti-vit ή το Μuta-vit Orlux, που περιέχουν μέσα όλες τις βιταμίνες και τα ιχνοστοιχεία που είναι απαραίτητα για τον οργανισμό τους.

Αυγό συνέχισε να δίνεις και ας μην το φάνε με την πρώτη, θα το χρειαστούν για να μπορέσουν να ταίσουν τα μωρά αργότερα, αλλά και για να πάρουν πολλά απαραίτητα στοιχεία για μία σωστή αναπαραγωγή!
Επίσης εκτός από το αυγό, τόσες συνταγές για αυγοτροφή έχουμε στο φόρουμ, γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις να φτιάξεις μία μόνος σου και να δίνεις στα πουλάκια σου, που τους είναι απαραίτητη η ζωική πρωτείνη για το ζευγάρωμα?

Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## ponak21

Ευχαρίστω πολυ,θα δοκίμασω(αν και βασικα τις είδα λιγο περιπλοκες) ενω μου αρεσει σαν ιδέα ,προσπαθω να σκεφτω αν πχ καποια υλικα υπαρχουν στο σουπερ μαρκετ.Ειδα και μια συνταγη  για αρτοπαρασκευαστη.Θα κατσω να την μελετησω.Αν και ολες μιλανε για τα καναρινια.Εσπασα βασικα 1 αυγο, το καθαρισα σε 1 σημειο ισα για να υπαρχει προσβαση και το εβαλα μεσα.Να ρωτησω, οι σποροι υγειας που αγοραζω απο το Πετ Σοπ κανουν για τα ζεβρακια?Εβαλα και σε 1 μικρο πιατακι και 1 scoop απο αμμο  που εχω παρει απο το πετ σοπ για τον πατο του κλουβιου.Γενικα το αυγο καλο ειναι να το βαζω ολοκληρο οπως ειναι με το τσοφλι η να το θρυμματιζω μαζι με το τσοφλι?

----------


## mitsman

το αυγο θα το κοβεις στη μεση και θα το δινεις με το τσοφλι.....

ολα μια ιδεα ειναι,,, αν φτιαξεις μια φορα δεν θα ξαναπαρεις ετοιμη αυγοτροφη... αλλα αν σου τρωνε το αυγο εισαι οκ...

τους σπορους υγειας τους τρωνε?

----------


## ponak21

Τους σπορους υγειας τους εχω παρει για τα καναρινια μου, απλα φοβαμαι να δωσω ετσι χωρις να ξερω στα ζεβρακια...!Τα πηρα σχετικα προσφατα και δεν ξαναειχα.Το αυγο το εκανα ετσι γιατι ξερω και απο τα καναρινια που τρωνε και το ξεφλουδιζουν σιγα - σιγα, αν ειναι να το βγαλω και να τους το κοψω στην μεση αν και δεν ειδα να συγκινηθουν πολυ που το εβαλα.Λεω να τους βαλω και λιγο μηλο...

----------


## mitsman

Παρε πτι μπερτ απο το σουπερ μαρκετ κοψε το αυγο στη μεση βαλε το μισο σε ενα μουλτι μαζι με 3-4 μπισκοτα, και αλλεσε 3-4 φορες... προσεχε γιατι αν το κανεις πολυ ωρα θα λασπωσει.... βαλε  αυτο να δεις αν το προτιμησουν.... σπορους υγειας βαζε ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου σε μια αυγοθηκη 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα!!! κανει!

----------


## ponak21

ευχαριστω το δοκιμασα...για να δουμε

----------


## annouk313

εφοσον το ενα ζευγαρακι εχει αρχισει να χτιζει φωλιτσα αυτο ειναι καλο!δεν πανε με τη σειρα απλα προφανως το αλλο ζευγαρι ακομα δεν ειναι ετοιμο για φωλιτσα γιαυτο δε ξεκινησαν να τη φτιαχνουν.

αυτο πυο θα προτεινα εγω περα απο τα αλλα που σου ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω, ειναι εκτος απο το σουπιοκοκκαλο να μη παραλειψεις να τους βαλεις και ασβεστιο σε σκονη.ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για τα μελλοντικα τους αυγουλακια τους.
προσωπικα παλια ειχα παρει της μαρκας ντοναλτ ασβεστιο σε σκονη που το ειχαν τσακισει τα δικα μου και τωρα επειδη δε βρηκα αυτο, εχω παρει της vitacraft αμμο που θεωρητικα ειναι για τον πατο του κλουβιου αλλα εγω τους τη δινω σε μπολακι γιατι περιεχει ιχνοστοιχεια και βεβαια ασβεστιο και τη τρωνε και αυτη παρα πολυ.

εαν για το θεμα της αυγοτροφης παντως δεις οτι δε πετυχαινει τιποτα και δε το τρωνε το αυγουλακι -που ειναι το πιο φυσικο κατα τη γνωμη μου και το καλυτερο και ο κροκος και βεβαια το τσοφλι- θα προτεινα να αγορασεις επωνυμη αυγοτροφη που θα τους παρεχει ολα τ ακαλα στοιχεια.οχι αυγοτροφη αυτες τις κιτρινες τις χυμα αλλα απο καποια καλη μαρκα συσκευασμενη.δεν ειναι ακριβες.

----------


## mitsman

> προσωπικα παλια ειχα παρει της μαρκας ντοναλτ ασβεστιο σε σκονη που το  ειχαν τσακισει τα δικα μου και τωρα επειδη δε βρηκα αυτο, εχω παρει της  vitacraft αμμο που θεωρητικα ειναι για τον πατο του κλουβιου αλλα εγω  τους τη δινω σε μπολακι γιατι περιεχει ιχνοστοιχεια και βεβαια ασβεστιο  και τη τρωνε και αυτη παρα πολυ.


Η σκονη αυτη ειναι το γκριτ (το οποιο ειναι αμφιλεγομενο για την χρηση του, *εγω* βαζω παντως) και εχει τριματα οστρακων εξου και το "ασβεστιο"... δεν ειναι σε καμμια περιπτωση πηγη ασβεστιου που μας κανει να εμπιστευτουμε σε αυτο την δημιουργια αυγων. Αυτο λειτουργει πολυ περισσοτερο για την καλυτερη πεψη!!!
Το σουπιοκοκκαλο αν το προτιμουν ειναι οτι καλυτερο, αν δεν το προτιμουν τοτε θα πας σε καποιο υδατοδιαλυτο σκεβασμα οπως calci- lux. αν τα πουλακια δεν ειναι παχια, και το σουσαμι το αναποφλοιτο εχει πολυ ασβεστιο, παχαινει ομως!




> θα προτεινα να αγορασεις επωνυμη αυγοτροφη που θα τους παρεχει ολα τ ακαλα στοιχεια.


Και εγω εχω αγορασει στο παρελθον και οταν δεν υπαρχει αλλη επιλογη τοτε  παιρνουμε μια καλη οπως σου ειπε η Αννα επωνυμης εταιριας, μια καλη ειναι *η gold pattee (*της orlux αν θυμαμαι καλα)!
ομως ποια να ειναι αραγε ΟΛΑ τα καλα στοιχεια?????  

Στις συσκευασιες αναγραφει: *bakery products*... δηλαδη???????? καλυτερα μην το ψαξουμε παραπανω δεν τους συμφερει... χε χε χε χε
*Σκονη αυγου* αμφιβόλου ποιοτητας
ειναι γεματες ζαχαρες για να τις προτιμουν τα πουλια με οτι αυτο σημαινει.....................  

οποτε αν μπορεις και εχεις ορεξη και μερακι... και προπαντων αγαπη για τα πουλακια.... δοκιμασε αυτη

*Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*

----------


## annouk313

Δημητρη συμφωνω μαζι σου σε οσα λες. :Anim 37: 
το σουπιοκοκκαλο ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα θεωρω οτι και η αμμος αυτη ειναι κατι σημαντικο και ενισχυτικο για τη διατροφη τους.και εφοσον εχουν αυγουλακια οτι παραπανω βαζουμε καλο ειναι αρκει παντα να ειναι καλης ποιοτητας και οχι αχρηστα πραγματα.

για την αυγοτροφη δε το συζητω, το αυγο ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα εφοσον ,οπως ειπα κ παραπανω, δε τρωνε το αυγο-υπαρχουν κ τετοιες περιπτωσεις οπως ειναι φυσικο- τοτε να αγορασει τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες.τουλαχιστον να  υπαρχει κατι σε αυγοτροφη στο μενου τους.

----------


## mitsman

Οπως τα λες ειναι Αννα.... και οσο για την αμμο την χρησιμοποιω και εγω....

----------


## ponak21

Ευχαρίστω ολους για τις πληροφοριές σας. Τους έβαλα και την αμμό αυτη που αναφερεται,το σουπιοκοκκαλο καθως και την σκονη pick block.Εβαλα αυγουλάκι (θα δω μολις  γυρισω απο την δουλεια αν το τσιμπησαν καθολου).Εφτιαξα αυτο με τα πτι μπερ και το αυγο.Πιστευω οτι τα εχω καλυψει (ευελπιστω). Εβαλα και λιγο μηλο χτες.Για να δουμε. Παντως ειναι πολυ ωραιο που τα βλεπω να μπαινουν και τα 2 και να κοιμουνται παρεα. Θελω να δω αν και το δευτερο ζευγαρακι φτιαξει την φωλια, γιατι η θηλυκια κοιμαται μονη της μεσα.

----------


## ponak21

Λοιπον το αυγο δεν το πειραζουν, οπως το εκανα με το μπισκοτο το τρωνε λιγακι.Πιστευω να πανε γενικα ολα καλα,αυτο που με προβληματιζει  ειναι το εξης.... 
Το 1 αρσενικο βοηθαει και την δευτερη θηλυκια με την αλλη φωλια.....!!Ο αρσενικος ο 2 απλα καθεται και δεν κανει κατι,θα φαει, θα παιξει μαζι τους αλλα δεν θα κανει κατι να βοηθησει την θηλυκια.....αυτο φανταζομαι δειχνει οτι δεν ειναι γενικα ετοιμος να ζευγαρωσει ή τρεχει κατι αλλο?

----------


## ria

Πανο τα ζευγαρια δεν ειναι με χωρισμα στη μεση?

----------


## ponak21

oxi den exw xwrisma,to exw vgalei apo tote pou ta evala ola mesa kai malista tis fwlitses tis evala kai konta thn mia sthn allh apo thn aristerh pleyra toy klouviou

----------


## mitsman

Πανο θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην γραφεις με greeklish!!

----------


## ponak21

Χιλια συγνωμη ημουν αφηρημενος και δεν τον καταλαβα.Το ξαvαγραφω λοιπον, οπως ειπα δεν εχω χωρισμα, το εβγαλα απο την πρωτη μερα που τα εβαλα μαζι και τις φωλιες τις εχω τοποθετησει απο την αριστερη πλευρα του κλουβιου σχετικα διπλα το ενα στο αλλο

----------


## ria

γνωμη μου ειναι να βαλεις χωρισμα στα ζευγαρια ωστε να μπορουν να αναπαραχθουν σωστα χωρις να εχεις προβληματα οπως να χαλανε το ενα την φωλια του αλλου και να μην ξερει ποια θυληκια εχει παει με ποιον...οπως ειπες και συ το ενα αρσενικο θελει ενω το αλλο τεμπελιαζει,αυτο συμβαινει γιατι ισως ο ενας αρσενικος ειναι σχετικα κυριαρχος και εχει παρει και τις 2 θυληκες,ειτε γιατι δεν εχει πυρωσει σωστα(ακομη),ειτε και γιατι βλεπει οτι και οι 2 θυληκες ενδιαφερονται για τον ιδιο αρσενικο...αν τα εχεις σε μια 2πλη ζευγαρωστρα και οχι σε πολυ μεγαλη κλουβα ειναι σχετικα μεγαλη η δυσκολια να πετυχεις εκτροφικο αποτελεσμα αν δεν χωρισεις τα ζευγαρια..καποια στιγμη μετα την ολοκληρωση των φωλιων ισως ξεκινησουν και διαμαχες μεταξυ των θυληκων σχετικα συνηθισμενο φαινομενο στα ζεμπρα..θα σου ελεγα λοιπον να τα χωρισεις ανα ζευγη (τα ζευγαρια να μην βλεπονται)βαλε και στα 2 φωλια και ολα θα παρουν τον δρομο τους η καλη διατροφικη προετοιμασια ειναι το κλειδι..απο κει και επειτα μολις τελειωσει η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος μπορεις αν θες να τα ξαναβαλεις ολα μαζι αν εχεις και μωρα σε μεγαλυτερη κλουβα!!!!!!

----------


## ponak21

Πιστευω να μην εκανα καμια βλακεια,τα χωρισα,απλα ειδα οτι το 1 ζευγαρι ειχε κανει το πρωτο του αυγο... οποτε μετακινησα την αλλη φωλια.Τωρα αν ειμαι τοσο ατυχος  :sad:  τι να πω θα δειξει...Τα βλεπω λιγο ανησυχα,να δω αν θα μπει καμια στην φωλια

----------


## ria

πανο μην αγχωεσαι ολα καλα θα πανε..θα ειναι την πρωτη δευτερη μερα ανησυχα..λογικο ειναι αφου ηταν ολα μαζι!!!!! παρακολουθησε λιγο την συμπεριφορα τους απο μακρια!!!!!και προσπαθησε να τα ενοχλεις οσο λιγοτερο γινεται..για οτι προκυψει εδω ειμαστε να βοηθησουμε!!!!!!

----------


## ponak21

ευχαριστω πολυ....Παντως απο οτι βλεπω ο αρσενικος μπαινει στη φωλια που εχει το αυγο, η θηλυκια μενει απεξω.Η αλλη που τις μετακινησα την φωλια ενω εμπαινε και καθοταν ολο μεσα στην φωλια την δικη της τωρα κανει συνεχεια κουνια.Χαρηκα παντως απο την μια γιατι ειναι το πρωτο μου αυγουλακι....αχ μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!!!

----------


## ria

και να μην γινει κατι με αυτο το αυγουλακι σου τωρα...ειναι να μην παρουν μπρος...αφου πηραν και καναν ενα αυγο θα γεμισεις μωρακια!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daras

> ισως ξεκινησουν και διαμαχες μεταξυ των θυληκων σχετικα συνηθισμενο φαινομενο στα ζεμπρα..!!!


ουουου!!!! διαβασε εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CE%B5%CF%82 να δεις τι επαθα εγω...με μολις 2 μηνων κοριτσακια. μη μετανιωνεις καθολου που τα χωρισες. θα το δεις οτι ειναι σοφη κινηση.

----------


## ponak21

Το διαβασα.....ε ρε τι περιεργα που ειναι τα ζεβρακια!!!!Εγω παντως παρατηρησα την θηλυκια που μετεφερα να ορμαει στον αρσενικο που δεν εκανε τιποτα .Τωρα πηγε και κοιμηθηκε πανω στην φωλια...τοσες μερες κοιμοταν μεσα. Ενω το ζευγαρι που εκανε το αυγο, ο αρσενικος μπαινει συνεχεια μεσα, η θηλυκια που και που...Θελω να δω αν κανουν αλλο αυγο και τι συμπεριφορα θα εχουν αυριο......δειχνουν ενδιαφερον για την φωλια τους παντως, αν και ακομα ηταν η πρωτη μερα, οποτε εχω ακομα ελπιδες, εβαλα σημερα και εφτιαξα την απλη αυγοτροφη, τα καναρινια ξετρελαθηκαν.Να δω αν θα φανε και τα ζεβρακια που τους εβαλα μεσα στην ταιστρα.

----------


## ponak21

Σημερα λοιπον καναμε και το 2 αυγο!!!!Το ζευγαρακι μπαινει μεσα στην φωλιτσα, οποτε υποθετω ολα πηγαινουν καλα !!!

----------

